# Best weight gainer?



## zerox (Sep 20, 2005)

Im 6ft 4 and im 10 stone, need some meat on mi bones  whats the best way??? Somone said megamass or somthing is good. I train a little (3 Days) and take whey, but what else will also add some weight to me. Some i know at 6ft is 15 stone and not fat or musle either just about av weight for size i guess....life sucks


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

food!


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

FOOD FOOD FOOOD AND MORE FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------

